# Wasserlinsen (Entengrütze)



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

Hallo

Letztes Jahr im Herbst habe ich meine __ Wasserlinsen aus dem Teich gefischt und in einem Eimer mit Wasser im Keller bei genügend Licht aufbewart,Sie sind mir alle verfault.
wie kann man Wasserlinsen am besten überwintern?

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*....*

Hallo John,

__ Wasserlinsen (__ Entengrütze) überwintert im Teich selbst  ... wieso hast du sie in einen Eimer gemacht und in den Keller gestellt ??? Ist dein Teich so klein bzw. hat er so geringe Tiefe ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

Hy Tommi

Unser Teich ist ungefähr 6m²  gross,mit verschiedenen Pflanzzonen und der tiefste Punkt hat 75cm (nur Pflanzen)

da die __ Wasserlinsen ja Schwimmpflanzen sind,und mir gesagt wurde dass diese den Winter im Wasser nicht überleben werden habe ich diese aus dem Wasser gefischt und im Keller aufbewart,(aber wie gesagt sie sind alle verfault)  

mfg

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

Hallo John,

mach Dir mal keine Gedanken: Die __ Entengrütze kommt schon von ganz allein wieder (da hat genug überlebt). Ist übrigens eine sog. Indikatorpflanze. Wenn sie stark gedeiht ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass Dein Teichwasser stark überüngt ist - Du müsstest dann auch jede Menge Algen haben...

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Ich habe den Teich wie schon gesagt neu erstellt.   

Ich habe mit den ersten Pflanzen , die ich gekauft habe, solche Linsen in den Teich eingeschlppt! 
Diese Linsen haben sich schon ein wenig vermehrt!

Ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht die Herrschaft über die Wasseroberfläche einnehmen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Roland,

schön, dass Du hergefunden hast ! Entgengrütze ist ein Indikatorpflanze. Sie zeigt sehr nährstoffreiches Wasser an. In gut genährten Zeichen vermehrt sie sich explosionsartig, in magern Teichen wird sie verschwinden. Da Dein Wasser frisch eingelassen ist, ist es zwangsläufig auch nährstoffreich. Das heisst, die __ Entengrütze wird sich vermehren. Einfach mit dem Kescher abfischen. Wenn Du sonst keinen Dünger reinbekommst, hat das irgendwann einmal sein Ende.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

dass frisches Wasser *immer* nährstoffreich ist, bezweifle ich.
Ich habe in diesem Jahr schon mal neues Wasser (aus der Leitung) eingelassen und die __ Entengrütze hat sich um *kein* Stück vermehrt !
Ich muss sie direkt suchen.   

Wasserwerte sind ok. (falls du das gerade fragen wolltest *zwinker*)

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

*indikatorpflanze*

Hallo Stefan,

Als ich vor 2 Jahren den Filter zu einem Patronenfilter umgebaut
habe,mußte ich den Teich einige Tage ohne Filter betreiben.

Die __ Entengrütze hat sich dann Explosionsartig vermehrt.

Nach Inbetriebnahme des Patronenfilters nahm die Entengrütze
sehr schnell wieder ab.

Die Entengrütze kann man als Indikator für Nährstoffe im Teich nehmen,
aber wie legt man eine Skala fest. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Hy
StefanS schrieb


> mach Dir mal keine Gedanken: Die __ Entengrütze kommt schon von ganz allein wieder (da hat genug überlebt).



das scheint nicht so denn biss jetzt sind noch keine aufgetaucht


john


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Lothar,

frag' mich doch nicht so etwas Schwieriges. Fest scheint zu stehen, dass __ Entengrütze mit relativ wenig Dünger auskommt. Von daher halte ich auch Silkes Vermutung für nicht ganz zutreffend: In Leitungswasser sind ausreichend Phosphate drin. In den allermeisten Oberflächenwässer (Brunnen) ist reichlichst Dünger drin. Die Gefahr bei Regenwasser ist jedenfalls sehr hoch, dass die Brühe prima gedüngt ist. Ist gar nicht so einfach, Wasser zu finden, das zu wenig Dünger für Entengrütze hat. (Silke, hast Du mich jemals nach den Wasserwerten schreien hören ??Die sind - was Algen und Entengrütze betrifft, für mich nur ein Faktor unter vielen - und mit Abstand nicht der wichtigste.)

Entengrütze muss man nicht holen. Sie kommt von allein. Spätestens dann, wenn nährstoffreiches Wasser schön warm und sonnenbeschienen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

nicht gleich böse sein !   
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass, wenn man sie hat, sie sich nicht immer so ausbreiten. Warum sie bei mir nicht wachsen, weiß ich halt auch nicht.
Sonne ist genug, frisches Leitungswasser auch   

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Wer zur Hölle will da FREIWILLIG diese DINGER!!!  :steinigung:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Ich hab sie gerne, die __ Entengrütze ... Indikator für nährstoffreiches Wasser .. und wenn sie mal ned da sind, das iss des Wasser gut ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Hmmmmm....

Na ja, war ja nur ne Frage!  :unknown:

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall keine Unmengen von diesen __ Wasserlinsen in meinem Gewässer!  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Also ich habe 48 qm Wasseroberfläche im Herbst neu angelegt.  Nun im Frühjahr habe ich nach und nach Pflanzen reingesetzt. Das Wasser ist bis jetzt nicht umgekippt, obwohl es über Winter ohne Pflanzen stand. 
Mein Regenwasser leite ich mit überlauf in den Teich. 

Nun zu meiner Frage. Wieso hat Regenwasser reichlich Nährstoffe ?
Meine __ Entengrütze ca. 0.5 qm im Flachwasser hat sich bis jetzt nicht 
vermehrt ! Kommt das noch ?

Danke sagt Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

*Regenwasser*

Hallo Tulpe,

ich weiss ja nicht, wo du des mit dem Regenwasser aufgeschnappt hast. Regenwasser ist sehr sauer ... d.h. sehr niedriger PH-Gehalt. Allerdings je nach Standort kann es sehr viele Schadstoffe enthalten. WOhnst du hingegen auf dem Land ... soltle Regenwasser auch von Dächern eingeleitet kein Problem darstellen ....

Deine __ Entengrütze entwickelt sich aufgrund deiner anscheinend sehr genügenden Bepflanzung weniger .... du scheinst nährstoffarmes Wasser zu haben .... meinen Glückwunsch ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

*Regenwasser filtern ?*

Tulpe is back..

Erst mal Danke für das nette Forum (hab lange danach suchen müssen)
Ich entsorge mein Regenwasser direkt in den Teich mit Überlauf in eine Sickergrube (wohne in der Nähe von Leipzig auf dem Land) Rein optisch ist das Wasser klar - leider habe ich zu wenig davon, weil wir auch damit Wäsche waschen.  Gefiltert wird der 5000 l Tank mit ....

... zweis doppelt über das Rohr gezogenen Strumpfhosen. Das eignet sich erstklassig um sogar Pollen rauszufiltern. Gerade jetzt  während der Baumblüte flog mir der ganz Spass von den __ Birken rein.  Ich habe kurzer Hand Muttis bestes Stück    drüber gezogen und alles mit dem Kächer abgezogen. Der Erfolg war erstklassig.

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie schnell sich die __ Entengrütze vermehrt ? In 3 Wochen verdoppelt oder so ?

Bis später & Dank von Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

Nach 4 Wochen wächst die __ Entengrütze endlich ! Ich halte das Ganze in der Flachwasserzone durch einen kleinen Steindamm in den Bahnen. Eine Fläche von 2 x 1m ist bewachsen. Einzelne "Ausbrecher" haben sich wo anders angesiedelt, vermehren sich aber nicht (Gott sei dank). Noch mal was zum Regenwasser... Habe in meinen Zulauf zum Teich (ca. 2m HT Entwässerungsrohr mit starkem Gefälle, Filterwatte reingestopft so ca. 30 cm rein ins Rohr, dann folgt als Abschluss ein feines Sie aus Kupfergaze (Maschenweite ca. 0,5 mm) und als quasi Restfilter Muttis Strumpfhose.

Bis später Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

Nach 4 Wochen wächst die __ Entengrütze endlich ! Ich halte das Ganze in der Flachwasserzone durch einen kleinen Steindamm in den Bahnen. Eine Fläche von 2 x 1m ist bewachsen. Einzelne "Ausbrecher" haben sich wo anders angesiedelt, vermehren sich aber nicht (Gott sei dank). Noch mal was zum Regenwasser... Habe in meinen Zulauf zum Teich (ca. 2m HT Entwässerungsrohr mit starkem Gefälle, Filterwatte reingestopft so ca. 30 cm rein ins Rohr, dann folgt als Abschluss ein feines Sie aus Kupfergaze (Maschenweite ca. 0,5 mm) und als quasi Restfilter Muttis Strumpfhose.

Bis später Tulpe !


----------

